# fellow owners i need birthday present ideas :D



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

So my boys got skipped for Christmas. I am a terrible mother, I know but my human family comes first in the present department. Anyway the boy's "birthday" is the day after valentine's day. (I have no idea when it actually is since I bought them from petsmart, and I am pretty sure my pew is almost two.  )Anyway they have a double unit critter nation (yes for three rats lol) and its pretty darn bare so for those of you who spoil your babies and cram as many toys as you can into your cages could you give me a hand on what to get? Pretty please?? Oh and my boys go nuts for chewing hammock strings so I need to find a way to get them not to chew their beds down.What kind of beds do you use?Shelters?hideaways?And other random fun toys that your ratties seem to like.Thanks to all that help me out. I want this year to be extra special for them. :3


----------



## NightFury (Dec 9, 2011)

I spoil my girls every once in a while with a whole role of toilet paper. They love to shred it up, it is a bit messy tho. But they seem to enjoy it c:


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Empty tissue boxes make great nest boxes, and my rats like scraps of fabric that they can drag wherever they want. I also got a cheap ($2) plastic bowl from the Dollar Store, cut a couple of doorways in it, and _voilà!_ another nest box. And you can try either zip ties or metal shower-curtain hooks to hold up the hammocks. My girls like their Wodent Wheel, although the boys disdain it, even to sleep in.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Shopping for pets! ooooOoOOoO I love it xD I'd rather buy things for my animals than myself.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846 I'm waiting to get one of these  A local petstore sells these and- come to think of it, why didn't I buy one D<

http://www.amazon.com/Ware-Double-F...G72O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325558986&sr=8-2 My boys have this and it's so fuzzywuzzy and warm. 

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Ham...UU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1325558986&sr=8-12 And my double rex boy lovessss his cozy cup. 

You don't necessarily have to order these offline. Sometimes stores will have them (as you said you got them from a Petsmart surely they will have these things and more)

OR, you could make some little accessories and things if you like sewing (I'm wretched at it though D: ) that way you could customize.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I have two hammocks with strap-style hangers. One has already been destroyed as they chewed off two of the straps. I have since discovered (and much prefer) hammocks with grommets instead.

Like so:



















The exception would be cubes, my destructive little (b)rats leave cube straps alone. They also just got a "sleeping bag" style "hammock." I don't know if you can call it a hammock since you don't hang it up. It's basically just a cozy pocket they can crawl into that sits on the floor of the cage. They can move it wherever they like, and if they chew it up, at least there's no risk of falling. Mine love theirs.

They also get empty toilet paper/paper towel rolls, baby blocks (Buster _loves_ to arrange his blocks), those jingly cat balls (the plastic ones with bells inside), corks from wine/beer (alcohol flavored things are a big hit, and destroying corks is their favorite hobby), and this thing I found at Petco gets played with/chewed/moved a lot.

I've also seen that black drain tubing stuff (usually it's for burying in the ground to help drain water) used as a cheap alternative to tubes. I have yet to pick some up, but it looks like a great idea to me. Much cheaper than those ferret tubes and tunnels.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

My fiance bales hay and he saved the extra thick cardboard tubes from the center of the netting rolls and we cut it into various lengths and my rats love them! You can hang them up (we use wire) in the cage for a solid hammock type thing or leave them in the cage. PVC pipe is also a biggie. You can get all lengths, widths and shapes! and it can be relatively inexpensive


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And the boys will be sure to have an awesome first birthday!


----------



## saisa (Jan 10, 2012)

i find putting frozen peas in a shallow water dish is a fun birthday activity my boys loved it! there ARE ALSO GREAT CAKE RECIPES ON THE WEB


----------

